# Need AASHTO Table A4-1



## vhmehta (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a older version of AASHTO and I do not have the table AASHTO A4-1 for moments on deck. Can anyone provide me with a scanned copy of the table? I would really appreciate it. (Email: [email protected])

My firm does not work in Bridges and so have a older version of AASHTO. (AASHTO 2002). I am giving April 09 exams.

Thanks,


----------

